# TeraCopy - A local file transfer accelerator



## Choto Cheeta (Dec 13, 2007)

You have download managers, download accelerators, now you have a local file transfer accelerator, called TeraCopy… Which promises to speed up file transfer speed under you local Hard Drive…

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/13.jpg

Click here to download TeraCopy

The installation is straight forward… Once you install it, it attaches its link to the shell… So right click on a file for directory which you want to copy or move, and you may find the option TeraCopy, under your right click menu…

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/22.jpg

When you click on the TeraCopy link, it launches the TeraCopy application !!!

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/31.jpg

So as it seems that though the application says TeraCopy but still it has option not just to copy but to moe also,  so click the CopyTo or MoveTo to either move or copy your files…

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/4.jpg

Once you select the location the application starts to copy or move your files which you have added !!!

*www.chotocheeta.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/12/5.jpg

It is a really good free application, you may use in many certain conditions such a you have a large amount of data at your primary HDD and you have a External USB / Firewire HDD in which you want to copy them all !!!

So in this application you may 1st build up a copy list then start the copy.. It really improves the productivity as with large amount of data you save a lot of time manually executing the select - copy - browse - paste command for a large file structure…

*Source*


----------



## RCuber (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## Asfaq (Dec 13, 2007)

its on Jan month's DVD


----------



## Batistabomb (Dec 13, 2007)

nice software , no need to add entries in registry


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 13, 2007)

wow!! thanks for sharin


----------



## casanova (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for sharing saurav. 
That was speedy asfaq.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 14, 2007)

In my own usage, while running on Windows Vista, I found no difference then the Windows inbuilt copy system.


----------



## sauravktr (Dec 14, 2007)

Good Soft...Thanks


----------



## Techmastro (Dec 15, 2007)

Looks similar to burstcopy!!!


----------



## Faun (Dec 15, 2007)

Techmastro said:
			
		

> Looks similar to burstcopy!!!


better than burst copy

am happy with default copier.


----------



## Indyan (Dec 17, 2007)

I have used this in the past. Didnt notice any improvement in speed.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 17, 2007)

thanks


----------



## clmlbx (Dec 17, 2007)

looks like burst copy

only difference is ....it is freeware

will try


----------



## manishjha18 (Dec 18, 2007)

its better than burstcopy-have been using since last 2weeks--it has pause option
speeds up-esp if u have to transfer between two hardisk--


----------



## ico (Dec 18, 2007)

I tried it and its really good.


----------



## Techmastro (Dec 18, 2007)

Must admit better than burst copy.. 
i found it better than normal copy operation...


----------

